# First Impressions: New Khaki Field Mechanical



## Tugboat1980

I finally caved last week and ordered the new hand wound Khaki Field Mechanical. Such a sharp watch! I bought it from Hodinkee and I t arrived last Friday and it's been on my wrist since. I'll post a long term review after a month or so but here are some bullet points of my first impressions.

Pros: 
1. The watch is incredibly legible. You'd have a hard time trying to NOT read the time. 
2. I love the look of the watch. The style IMO matches up well with the best of the field/pilot watches while having a legitimate history to fall back on. 
3. It's incredibly light. As in forget you're wearing it light.
4. Mine is running at +3 seconds per day so far. Can't ask for much better.
5. Manual winding. Love a hand cranker.

Cons:
1. The included NATO strap is a looker but it may not be the best if you actually use it as a field watch due to the leather detailing. Good thing it looks great on other straps.
2. The ETA 2801-2 cranks to a full wind very quickly. I prefer my manual wind watches to have a longer wind. I admit I like futzing with the crown on them.

My daily beater watches to date have been my SKX and turtle. Though I miss the timing bezel on my Seikos it's nice having such a light watch to throw on as a change of pace. I have a couple new NATOS and one dark brown Chromexel leather strap on the way. I see this as a much worn watch that I just added to my collection.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekc

I ordered one too! Mine should be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## bluekc

Speaking of winding, it takes me about 10 cranks to fully wind my Nomos Campus Club. 

P.S. My Daily Diver is also an SKX (007)


----------



## Tugboat1980

bluekc said:


> Speaking of winding, it takes me about 10 cranks to fully wind my Nomos Campus Club.
> 
> P.S. My Daily Diver is also an SKX (007)


Love the SKX! It's actually my favorite dive watch. I know there are other fancier, better finished, etc... dive watches out there but I can't help it. All things considered I just love the SKX.

I may not fully twist the crown on my Nomos Club but I turn it a lot more than 10 cranks. I wind it roughly halfway to start the day if it's not running then futz with it throughout the day. It seemed like 10 winds is all I got out of the Hammy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

It's a great watch, loving mine. I am struggling a bit to come up with strap options I like on it. So far I can't beat olive drab canvas.


----------



## sirkrimzon

Great watch, great review. I've been wearing mine non stop since I got it as well. What nato strap do you have it on in the first picture? It's gorgeous.


----------



## dwt

Looks great on your wrist, OP. What’s your wrist size? And forgive me for asking (I suspect I could Google this) But how do you know when it’s fully wound? I’ve never owned a hand winder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Congrats on an excellent watch.

Regarding the winding, everything must be done fast nowadays. Fast charging phone battery, fast charging electric car...

I've had a couple of manual wind watches and I understand perfectly the quest for more crown action. But fast winding mechanic isn't a bad idea because it helps reducing wears on the crown seal.


----------



## sirkrimzon

You won't be able to wind anymore. The crown will stop turning.


----------



## Toothbras

Gorgeous!!


----------



## bjjkk

This is on my short list. One question how is the lume? My previous Hamilton has awful lume.


----------



## tinknocker

What's the lug to lug length on that, is it the same as the 38mm manual with date?


----------



## Slm643

If the Lume on the numbers has a greenish tint like my Khaki Field Auto Titanium, then BluShark makes a few really nice straps, including some Kwik release and Natos. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark

bjjkk said:


> This is on my short list. One question how is the lume? My previous Hamilton has awful lume.


It's better than some other Hamiltons i've had but not as strong as a tipical Seiko diver either. If it's a crucial point for you you might to check in person before buying but i consider it enough....


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

I enjoy my 40 mm mechanical, but am moving (down?) to a 38 mm (on its way from a forum member). I have my 40 on a mud brown Colareb, and think it looks great. It is also super comfortable. I may gift the 40 mil to my 23 year old nephew as he has been talking about getting himself a field watch. If not, I may sell it on the forum when I qualify.


----------



## samael_6978

There is no lume on the numbers. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat1980

sirkrimzon said:


> Great watch, great review. I've been wearing mine non stop since I got it as well. What nato strap do you have it on in the first picture? It's gorgeous.


Thank you! It's a khaki NATO from Crown and Buckle

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat1980

dwt said:


> Looks great on your wrist, OP. What's your wrist size? And forgive me for asking (I suspect I could Google this) But how do you know when it's fully wound? I've never owned a hand winder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! My wrist is about 6.5 inches. The crown stops winding when it's fully wound.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat1980

Verydark said:


> It's better than some other Hamiltons i've had but not as strong as a tipical Seiko diver either. If it's a crucial point for you you might to check in person before buying but i consider it enough....


This. It's decent but no match for my SKX or Turtle. Lume isn't a big deal to me so I don't mind. The lume is only on the triangles and hands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwt

Tugboat1980 said:


> Thank you! My wrist is about 6.5 inches. The crown stops winding when it's fully wound.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very good to know, thanks! The more I look at your photos, the more I think they are better than Hamilton's own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat1980

dwt said:


> Very good to know, thanks! The more I look at your photos, the more I think they are better than Hamilton's own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome and thank you! Just got lucky with the lighting! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryankkelly

Mine arrived yesterday. Perfect size for my 7” wrist (phone camera makes it look like there’s lug overhang but there’s really not); I love how thin it is too. Second hand sweep is fairly smooth and the “aged” luminova looks good. A charming watch.


----------



## CaliMex

I'm getting much, much closer to ordering one!


----------



## jswing

I love mine. I've worn it on a homemade leather strap, but primarily on natos. The OEM strap stayed in the box and was never worn. As you said, it looks good, but in my case it's not even wearable, it's too long to wear without folding back through the keepers, yet not long enough to loop back through the keepers. Aside from the strap though, it's a great watch.


----------



## Pro Diver

NATO's work fine on this watch. I have the older 40mm version. It's classic.


----------



## Tugboat1980

Pro Diver said:


> NATO's work fine on this watch. I have the older 40mm version. It's classic.


Nice watch! I overlooked Hamilton's field watch line since I got into watches about 4 years ago or so but Ever since I saw this new retro handwound reissue myninterest has been piqued. There are some sharp looking field watches they make and this one is really nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat1980

CaliMex said:


> I'm getting much, much closer to ordering one!


Do it!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat1980

jswing said:


> I love mine. I've worn it on a homemade leather strap, but primarily on natos. The OEM strap stayed in the box and was never worn. As you said, it looks good, but in my case it's not even wearable, it's too long to wear without folding back through the keepers, yet not long enough to loop back through the keepers. Clearly the designed never wore a nato strap. Aside from the strap though, it's a great watch.


Looks sharp on the leather! I ordered a leather strap for mine as well. Thought a full-stitched brown Horween Chromexel would look sharp. Can't wait for it to arrive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

I didn't see where anybody answered this. I measured mine at 47.25mm lug-to-lug, 38.25mm diameter, and 42.25mm diameter w/ crown. 



tinknocker said:


> What's the lug to lug length on that, is it the same as the 38mm manual with date?


----------



## Quartersawn

CaliMex said:


> I'm getting much, much closer to ordering one!


A closer look at it...


----------



## CaliMex

Quartersawn said:


> A closer look at it...


A beautiful shot indeed. Thank you.


----------



## CaliMex

atdegs said:


> I didn't see where anybody answered this. I measured mine at 47.25mm lug-to-lug, 38.25mm diameter, and 42.25mm diameter w/ crown.


Thank you for the measurements.


----------



## cwardun

How long did it take your watch to arrive (if you got it from Hamilton's website with pre-order?


----------



## Stromboli

I just might do this backwards. I very often jump in right away when the demand and prices are up there. This time I think that I will do it "Bass Ackwards" and begin to start to search for straps and when things settle down a bit then jump in with both feet. It is something different and I'm sure will feel a bit different than I'm used to doing. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Tugboat1980

Just got a sage Crown and Buckle NATO and am loving it. Kind-of a steely colored soft and light earthy green color. Looks great with the blasted case










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

I dig it, great bang for the buck









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Dr. Robert said:


> I dig it, great bang for the buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man I love this watch, definitely gonna get one soon. Great pic!


----------



## bjjkk

Thank you for the feedback on the lume. Lume is not a make or break for me on this watch. Enjoy the Hamilton, it a great watch.


----------



## sticky

Congratulations on the new guy.


----------



## mwillems

Mine just arrived, after two weeks shipping 
its my second Hamilton. Loving it.


----------



## sirkrimzon

This isn't the watch we are talking about bud. Great looking watch but not the new one released this year. lol


----------



## Nclaridge

Great watch! Definitely on my list


----------



## boxsash

I love the hamilton 38mm though haven't got one yet. It's great to see a classic watch design that isn't re-released at 42mm. Im glad to here the lug to lug is 47mm too.


----------



## sirkrimzon

Hey guys, I've never owned a manual wind watch before. Does your Hamilton crown "turn back" a bit after each turn to wind it? Is this normal for hand winders?


----------



## Toothbras

sirkrimzon said:


> Hey guys, I've never owned a manual wind watch before. Does your Hamilton crown "turn back" a bit after each turn to wind it? Is this normal for hand winders?


Can't speak to this movement, but my speedmaster does this


----------



## Barry H

sirkrimzon said:


> This isn't the watch we are talking about bud. Great looking watch but not the new one released this year. lol


You're right, bud. It's the nicer one ) Fail to see the attraction of the 'new' one. It's just the old one - same case etc - with a more cluttered dial and awful faux aged lume (IMO).

Having said that, let me quickly apologise to the OP for the mini rant...

Carry on...


----------



## Barry H

sirkrimzon said:


> Hey guys, I've never owned a manual wind watch before. Does your Hamilton crown "turn back" a bit after each turn to wind it? Is this normal for hand winders?


Yes, it's normal. Very simply, there's a doohickey called a 'click spring' that prevents the winding mechanism from holding the mainspring at full tension. Thus, mainspring tension caused by winding is backed off slightly after each wind.


----------



## aalin13

Barry H said:


> You're right, bud. It's the nicer one ) Fail to see the attraction of the 'new' one. It's just the old one - same case etc - with a more cluttered dial and awful faux aged lume (IMO).
> 
> Having said that, let me quickly apologise to the OP for the mini rant...
> 
> Carry on...


I just bought the new one cause it has no date, and the cluttered dial is closer to the original military watch that inspired the line. I do agree about the fauxtina though, I have my hesitation about it, hopefully I'll grow to accept it.


----------



## GabeLowe

I really like the strap in this picture. Would you/anyone mind sharing who makes this strap. I've ordered the brown dial version. So I'm currently on the lookout for an additional strap. All my other straps are for 22mm lugs.

Thank you


atdegs said:


> It's a great watch, loving mine. I am struggling a bit to come up with strap options I like on it. So far I can't beat olive drab canvas.
> 
> View attachment 12931219


----------



## atdegs

It's from a member here, @rene.r, who runs EKStraps. He can custom make whatever you want. Pretty sure he has other straps on hand (below) from the same material. He lists stuff on the sales forum here.





















GabeLowe said:


> I really like the strap in this picture. Would you/anyone mind sharing who makes this strap. I've ordered the brown dial version. So I'm currently on the lookout for an additional strap. All my other straps are for 22mm lugs.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## scarrz

Can you tell me what brand band you are wearing in this pic? Really like the olive drab canvas look. Thx.



atdegs said:


> It's a great watch, loving mine. I am struggling a bit to come up with strap options I like on it. So far I can't beat olive drab canvas.
> 
> View attachment 12931219


----------



## atdegs

You bet. It's from EKStraps (@rene.r), he does custom stuff. Highly recommend them. I've got three, wearing this one today which would also look good on a Hammy.












scarrz said:


> Can you tell me what brand band you are wearing in this pic? Really like the olive drab canvas look. Thx.


----------



## scarrz

atdegs said:


> You bet. It's from EKStraps (@rene.r), he does custom stuff. Highly recommend them. I've got three, wearing this one today which would also look good on a Hammy.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoBaritone

I recently got a Khaki Mechanical too. Not the recently 2801 model, but the 2804. Ordered some ToxicNatos for it. I enjoy the watch! Also wearing an SKX too. 
Interesting how the 2801 winds faster than the 2804. I've not counted, and i've only had it for four days, but my Hammy winds in more than 12 winds or so. Maybe I make small winds! haha


----------



## gvongies

Great watch! Size and aesthetic are definitely on point.


----------



## SiennaB

Just seen this in the shop and it looks to me like one of the better Khaki Field Mechanicals ever made. They've really hit their stride in this area now, and it's showing.


----------



## LDoc

Based on anecdotal sales numbers that I've experienced, I think the more (most?) popular Hamilton manual field watch is the H60419533 that I'm wearing here. It's a store display model and I probably will not have it for more than a week and it will be bought.


----------



## c185445

^^ I like it. It has the same dial than one of the Hamilton watches showing in Interstellar movie but with the bezel of the Pioneers.

As for the thread's watch, I got obsessed with it when I discovered it. I'll buy it by the end of this month. It's exactly the watch I want as my default option, perfect size for a field watch and not having complications is a huge plus for me because it makes it symmetrical.

The only problem I have with it is that as happens with the Khaki Scuba it doesn't display the movement model. Other Khaki field models have the 2824-2 mark but this one apparently doesn't have the 2801-2 one on the back. But this bothers me less each day. 

Hope I get it, and safely.


----------



## billiybop

I like the original Nato strap that came with mine so much that I plan to use it just for special occasions. It doesn't look like it would take much of a beating.
I have many 20 mm Nato's that I can use. In fact, when I bought this watch I went to a strap only shop and picked up several more.
I wind mine at the same time every day and it takes 21 turns of the crown. 
As for as the movement #2801-2, it is printed on the movement main plate and not anyplace on the outside of case.
Mine is running at plus 1 1/2 to 2 seconds a day.


----------



## Cdxl

Tugboat1980 said:


> I finally caved last week and ordered the new hand wound Khaki Field Mechanical. Such a sharp watch! I bought it from Hodinkee and I t arrived last Friday and it's been on my wrist since. I'll post a long term review after a month or so but here are some bullet points of my first impressions.
> 
> Pros:
> 1. The watch is incredibly legible. You'd have a hard time trying to NOT read the time.
> 2. I love the look of the watch. The style IMO matches up well with the best of the field/pilot watches while having a legitimate history to fall back on.
> 3. It's incredibly light. As in forget you're wearing it light.
> 4. Mine is running at +3 seconds per day so far. Can't ask for much better.
> 5. Manual winding. Love a hand cranker.
> 
> Cons:
> 1. The included NATO strap is a looker but it may not be the best if you actually use it as a field watch due to the leather detailing. Good thing it looks great on other straps.
> 2. The ETA 2801-2 cranks to a full wind very quickly. I prefer my manual wind watches to have a longer wind. I admit I like futzing with the crown on them.
> 
> My daily beater watches to date have been my SKX and turtle. Though I miss the timing bezel on my Seikos it's nice having such a light watch to throw on as a change of pace. I have a couple new NATOS and one dark brown Chromexel leather strap on the way. I see this as a much worn watch that I just added to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, this is one of the reasons why i love this forum.


----------



## billiybop

On the right my new Ham manual wind no-date.
On the left a Vietnam era watch with 1967 stamped on the back. 34 mm.
To the critics who think too busy, well, tell that to the Marine - my Uncle - who wore it.






Sorry, not so clear!


----------



## Robyncleveland

Finally got a strap that works better for my 7.5 inch wrist. Really liked the stock strap (wish it was just a bit longer) however, I’m absolutely in love with this watch on my new Perlon Nato. This ticks a lot of boxes for me. Very glad I added it to the collection. It’s a keeper for sure!


----------



## billiybop

billiybop said:


> I like the original Nato strap that came with mine so much that I plan to use it just for special occasions. It doesn't look like it would take much of a beating.
> I have many 20 mm Nato's that I can use. In fact, when I bought this watch I went to a strap only shop and picked up several more.
> I wind mine at the same time every day and it takes 21 turns of the crown.
> As for as the movement #2801-2, it is printed on the movement main plate and not anyplace on the outside of case.
> Mine is running at plus 1 1/2 to 2 seconds a day.


UPDATE: Now - one week later - running at plus 3 seconds a day. Should I have it regulated?


----------



## byrongo09

Is anyone selling the original nato that came with the watch hopefully for cheap? Thanks

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgenaka

For this movement plus 3 seconds a day out of the box is great! i'd be very happy with that


----------



## georgenaka

This watch sums up a lot of what i'm looking for in watches these days. non shiny "tool" aesthetics, a nod to heritage, reasonable size, and great movement/value. Gives me confidence in where I hope hamilton is heading. I think its the next on my to buy list. My only concern is regarding the lugs. The springbar seems a good distance from the case which is great to thread a nato strap through but my concern is too large a gap if worn on a regular strap, can anyone comment on this?


----------



## Overwound

georgenaka said:


> For this movement plus 3 seconds a day out of the box is great! i'd be very happy with that


Being one second outside of Rolex tolerance for around $400 sounds quite nice! No way would I mess with that especially being brand new. I'd like to think an honest watchmaker would turn you away if it's consistently running that well.


----------



## billiybop

georgenaka said:


> This watch sums up a lot of what i'm looking for in watches these days. non shiny "tool" aesthetics, a nod to heritage, reasonable size, and great movement/value. Gives me confidence in where I hope hamilton is heading. I think its the next on my to buy list. My only concern is regarding the lugs. The springbar seems a good distance from the case which is great to thread a nato strap through but my concern is too large a gap if worn on a regular strap, can anyone comment on this?


I have this on a 3 mm thick 2 piece Seiko strap. On the wrist don't even notice a gap.


----------



## atdegs

Just to clarify, 3 seconds/day is very good, but in no way correlates to what it takes to qualify as a COSC movement. COSC includes testing in five positions at three temperatures, among other things. Again, not to knock the Hammy, I'm a big fan, but it's not apples to apples saying it's nearly at Rolex tolerances. Many wildly inaccurate watches can be made to run within a few seconds per day if measured in only one position.



Overwound said:


> Being one second outside of Rolex tolerance for around $400 sounds quite nice! No way would I mess with that especially being brand new. I'd like to think an honest watchmaker would turn you away if it's consistently running that well.


----------



## billiybop

atdegs said:


> Just to clarify, 3 seconds/day is very good, but in no way correlates to what it takes to qualify as a COSC movement. COSC includes testing in five positions at three temperatures, among other things. Again, not to knock the Hammy, I'm a big fan, but it's not apples to apples saying it's nearly at Rolex tolerances. Many wildly inaccurate watches can be made to run within a few seconds per day if measured in only one position.


Sorry about not telling the whole story about my new Hamilton ETA 2801-2 gaining only 3 seconds a day. That was just for one isolated day when I first got it.
I knew if I actually told the truth that some COSC expert would come along and go into how many positions did you check it on and something about 'apples' or grapes.
So, on a 7 day average, normal wear on and off the wrist and not in any specific position, well, the ETA 2801-2 in my new Hamilton manual wind no date gains 1.57 seconds a day, out of the box.
We've all heard about a 'break in period'? A myth or not is covered on many other threads on the General Forum. It seems that many of my new watches after the so called break in period have a tendency to drift Plus or minus.
This one just happened to drift to minus.

Here is the ETA 2804-2 - that is in the Hamilton manual wind date - that I studied on the Time Zone Watch Repair Course. I gave it to my wife and she wears it in her rotation and still keeps very good time;


----------



## atdegs

I didn't mean to diminish it at all, it's awesome, it was just the Rolex comparison (not by you) that seemed a bit off. Not really comparable.



billiybop said:


> Sorry about not telling the whole story about my new Hamilton ETA 2801-2 gaining only 3 seconds a day. That was just for one isolated day when I first got it.
> I knew if I actually told the truth that some COSC expert would come along and go into how many positions did you check it on and something about 'apples' or grapes.
> So, on a 7 day average, normal wear on and off the wrist and not in any specific position, well, the ETA 2801-2 in my new Hamilton manual wind no date gains 1.57 seconds a week, out of the box.
> We've all heard about a 'break in period'? A myth or not is covered on many other threads on the General Forum. It seems that many of my new watches after the so called break in period have a tendency to drift Plus or minus.
> This one just happened to drift to minus.
> 
> Here is the ETA 2804-2 - that is in the Hamilton manual wind date - that I studied on the Time Zone Watch Repair Course. I gave it to my wife and she wears it in her rotation and still keeps very good time;
> View attachment 13162095
> 
> View attachment 13162097


----------



## billiybop

atdegs said:


> I didn't mean to diminish it at all, it's awesome, it was just the Rolex comparison (not by you) that seemed a bit off. Not really comparable.


OK, No problem.


----------



## byrongo09

Hello,

Anyone looking to sell their stock olive nato strap hopefully for cheap?

THanks


----------



## MarcoM

What a lovely watch this is. Distinctive yet purposeful.


----------



## K-Kirk

Beautiful retro watch and sold out almost everywhere...luckily I found one brand new tonight for $365 (once I applied a 25% coupon) - I can't wait to get it in hand.


----------



## James0891

Only getting around 33 hours on a power reserve on my hamilton khaki mechanical. It's about 1 year old. Should I be concerned?


----------



## NC_Hager626

James0891 said:


> Only getting around 33 hours on a power reserve on my hamilton khaki mechanical. It's about 1 year old. Should I be concerned?


You may not be active enough during the day. Have you tried handwinding it about 40 or so times?


----------



## chirs1211

The guy says it's a mechanical so activity won't play a part, and i wouldn't wind it 40 or so times either, just wind normally until you feel the resistance. 
Is it consistently running down at 33 hours ? What were you getting before? 

Chris


----------



## NC_Hager626

chirs1211 said:


> The guy says it's a mechanical so activity won't play a part, and i wouldn't wind it 40 or so times either, just wind normally until you feel the resistance.
> Is it consistently running down at 33 hours ? What were you getting before? Chris


I never took that it may have been a handwound into consideration.

If I am not mistaken, the term "mechanical" is it not used for both an automatic and a handwound?


----------



## chirs1211

Yes kind of but automatic is usually called automatic, & when it's in the name of the watch...

https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-gb/h69429901-khaki-field-mechanical.html

Lets wait until,the guy replies, see which model he has actually got 

Chris


----------



## NC_Hager626

chirs1211 said:


> Yes kind of but automatic is usually called automatic, & when it's in the name of the watch...
> 
> https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-gb/h69429901-khaki-field-mechanical.html
> 
> Lets wait until,the guy replies, see which model he has actually got
> 
> Chris


Thanks, my oversight.

Edit: I replied to post while it was being edited. But you are right, we will wati to see what model and movement he has.


----------



## James0891

Yes, it's the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical handwinding version with the 2801-2 movement.


----------



## James0891

The last 2 winds were around 33 hours. I suspected it was reduced for a while so I timed it. I was getting the usual 46 or so hours before this started happening. Think I even got 50 when I timed it after first buying it.


----------



## NC_Hager626

James0891 said:


> Only getting around 33 hours on a power reserve on my hamilton khaki mechanical. It's about 1 year old. Should I be concerned?


Putting into perspective, you are only getting about 80% power from your 2801-2 power reserve.

On another forum, someone else had a similar problem with their hand-wound watch's power reserve. The solution was to wind it until it stops winding any further. Also, in the discussion, it took more turns when the watch was wound from a dead stop than when winding it around the same time each morning.

You may want to read Archer's post in the following link about "Automatic and manual winding - some basics explained" in which he talks about winding a manual wind watch and what it takes to break a mainspring.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/automatic-manual-winding-some-basics-explained-598472.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## c185445

Good find. Hadn't spotted that post during my research these past few months learning stuff.


----------



## jessekidd13

That first strap is just great. I'm really coming around to the Khakis.


----------



## guiri

I just got mine last week, definitely one that you put on and forget it's there. So thin and light! 
It's also quite versatile, looks great on many straps...


----------



## CaliMex

Nice photo and congrats!


----------



## Loofa

Is it the same case as the 38mm khaki field but matte? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanboyroy1

I love the lume on this. Wish it had a day window like my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. I’d be sold on that but the date window is fictional for me. Saves me time not to have to pull out the cell phone for the day.


----------



## BigFatFred

Tugboat1980 said:


> Just got a sage Crown and Buckle NATO and am loving it. Kind-of a steely colored soft and light earthy green color. Looks great with the blasted case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes a lovely match


----------



## BigFatFred

guiri said:


> I just got mine last week, definitely one that you put on and forget it's there. So thin and light!
> It's also quite versatile, looks great on many straps...
> 
> View attachment 14063345


Where did you get that strap looks like a nato but maybe it's a one piece leather?


----------



## roseskunk

I love mine. My dog, well, few things besides the neighbor's cats impress her...






View attachment 14180721


----------

